# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Update on Monosolenium tenerum.

## Gregg

I tried using this neat plant about a year ago. I put it in an aluminum cage and it looked like this as it very slowly grew.http://i1049.photobucket.com/albums/...psgfz312f1.jpg
Now it is finally doing much better in my low light 15 long.http://i1049.photobucket.com/albums/...ps7kn4jcgx.jpg
Is this about correct growth? Should I expect more? It was sold to me as "covering the bottom of your tank in a few months." 

Gregg

----------


## klevin

Hi, I have this plant in my tank aswell, by the looks of it if you've started it a year ago then I think yours is reeeeeeaaally slow growing. Do you dose ferts? Co2? I had mine tied to a small 2inch chunk of lava rock and it grew out into a ball about the size of a tennis ball in 2 months, but I have diy co2 and mild dosing. 
You'll have to be careful tho that with my experience, this plant tends to rot and browns when it gets too thick, I suggest taking it out and removing the bottom "brown/soft and mushy" portion to prevent it from spreading to the whole plant. 
Good luck, cheers 

Sent from my 3006 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gregg

Hello klevin,

I thought it was not growing up to par. I dose with Seachem Flourish 1X weekly with water change, 1 ml. The other plants, especially the java fern and guppy grass have done really well. Your idea of trimming the bottom is a good idea. After so long though I'd be worried about damaging this plant. I did it no good once by using salt as was suggested for platys. I quickly did water changes and got rid of the salt after further reading. Thanks!

Gregg

----------


## klevin

Well if you're not in a hurry(like planning it in a scape) then actually it's quite easy to grow and maintain, current I have mine in a small lunchbox container filled with water xD 
I do find that if you neglect it and leave it as it is, like not dosing anything at all, it's much easier to take care off. Like the ones I meticulously tied to rocks and wood to make it look nice whilst it grows nicely, in the end got sick of trimming and keeping up with it's fragility. Instead right now it's the little pieces that manages to break off and stuck into crevices unnoticed that right now, happens to catch my eye after I literally forgotten about having this plant in my tank  :Smile: 

Sent from my 3006 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gregg

Well, that's encouraging, that is, "neglecting" it. I forgot to mention I used Excel which seemed to melt it, don't think I am imagining that. I do periodically gently puff it with a turkey baster to cleanse the center of the cage some. Baby platys get blown out as well. Again, thanks. I'll keep us posted.

Gregg

----------


## fireblade

their growth when establish in the tank will be quite fast...
neglect it and they'll flourish for you.. 
I have a pail of it by the window with bettas and looks like they grow very well...

----------


## Gregg

I'm convinced, I love the looks of this plant. By the way, it is unheated in that tank, I would suppose the temps now in the high 60's f would be fine.

Gregg

----------

